# Nice 8



## eman1885 (Oct 8, 2017)

Well I hunted last night with the front moving in, and it went well. Right at dark I had a nice buck come in on me while I was sitting on a ridge that had plenty of oaks dropping. He meandered around for a few minutes before finally giving me a shot. The shot wasn't what I hoped for, but the deer only went about 60 yards before he stopped and I lost sight of him. I gave him an hour and went back with my dad and uncle and took up the trail, and sure enough he was right where I saw him last.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 8, 2017)

Nice 8 indeed. Congrats.


----------



## Clipper (Oct 8, 2017)

I'd say that is a deer to be very proud of.  Way to get the job done.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 8, 2017)

Good job Eric. Selfbow?


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Oct 9, 2017)

That's a good one, congrats


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 9, 2017)

That is a fine buck. Good job man!


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 9, 2017)

Good one!


----------



## eman1885 (Oct 9, 2017)

thanks fellas. and yes Mike, i shot him with one of the bows i made.


----------



## Bucky T (Oct 9, 2017)

Very Nice!  Congrats!


----------



## devolve (Oct 9, 2017)

awesome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jekilpat (Oct 9, 2017)

Great buck!  Congrats.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Oct 9, 2017)

Nice deer, congrats!


----------



## deast1988 (Oct 10, 2017)

Good stuff congrats


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 10, 2017)

Good deal Eric.


----------



## Pointpuller (Oct 10, 2017)

Wow.  Thats a great buck!!  Congrats to you Sir.  Well done.


----------



## AllAmerican (Oct 10, 2017)

That's a classy buck.  Great job.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 11, 2017)

Nice deer!


----------



## robert carter (Oct 11, 2017)

Thats a fine buck Sir!! Congrats.RC


----------



## GrayG (Oct 12, 2017)

That's a good'en. Congrats!


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 28, 2017)

Man that is a awesome buck! Looks like you shot him with a treeshark.


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 28, 2017)

Good job man!!! Congrats!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 29, 2017)

Good one.


----------



## Vance Henry (Nov 2, 2017)

Congrats!


----------

